# What is cotton coat?



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2006)

Uh - so Einstein (the baby) and Neve (the sweetie) seem to have two different coats! I read something about "cotton coat" - are there different types of Maltese coats? How can I tell the difference?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Uh - so Einstein (the baby) and Neve (the sweetie) seem to have two different coats! I read something about "cotton coat" - are there different types of Maltese coats? How can I tell the difference?[/B]


The silky coat is cool to the touch, just like silk. If you have a young puppy, it might be a little hard to tell. I've seen some not show their true coat until around four months, while other are pretty definite by eight weeks.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although "cotton" coat is not the correct Maltese coat, some maltese do have it. It usually mats very easily and has the consistancy of cotton. It isn't silky and usually doesn't hang straight but might be somewhat curly at the skin.

Puppies seldom have "cotton" coat until they are about 9 months old.

My two girls have completely different coat types but neither has a "cotton" coat. Lacie's coat is very thick and Tilly's is very thin but more silky than Lacie's.


----------



## lua (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello!

The "cotton coat", no is good coat to maltese, no is good for the standar, This coat is very diferent that the "silk coat", in the touch, and in the brows ( grooming), is more dificult.

Kiss!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2006)

So will anyone share their pictures of their dogs with cotton coat?



> Hello!
> 
> The "cotton coat", no is good coat to maltese, no is good for the standar, This coat is very diferent that the "silk coat", in the touch, and in the brows ( grooming), is more dificult.
> 
> Kiss![/B]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> So will anyone share their pictures of their dogs with cotton coat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have one with cotton coat, but the boy in my avitar has a silky one.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Bentley has a cotton coat. But i have not managed to upload pictures yet. However there are some in my gallery. The avatar pic was taken at 6 months and he is now 7.5 months.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305096
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have one with cotton coat, but the boy in my avitar has a silky one.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think Bentley has a cotton coat. But i have not managed to upload pictures yet. However there are some in my gallery. The avatar pic was taken at 6 months and he is now 7.5 months.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Louis has the same type of coat as Bentley - louis' ears and tail are silky but the rest of him is "cottony" really soft to the touch!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312517
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Bentley has a cotton coat. But i have not managed to upload pictures yet. However there are some in my gallery. The avatar pic was taken at 6 months and he is now 7.5 months.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Louis has the same type of coat as Bentley - louis' ears and tail are silky but the rest of him is "cottony" really soft to the touch!








[/B][/QUOTE]

Sugar and Chloe are the same.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico has silky ears and tail and the rest is cotton. Very soft, very fluffy, curls when wet but doesn't mat now that he's adult. Or it could be the fish oil. I love his coat because it makes him soooo cuddly and we (I've caught my husband doing it!) love to nuzzle him because he's so soft and fluffy. And smells good most of the time.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> So will anyone share their pictures of their dogs with cotton coat?[/B]


Found it








I knew it was







somewhere







on this site. Here is a link to a page about the 
Standard showing several different coat types.
http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm
HTH.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

My dog also has a cotton coat. I wish she had a silky one. Wish I knew the difference before getting a maltese 5 yrs ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site rocks - that is the first of its kind I've seen like it.

Neve has the good eyes, and I think a good muzzle, I think she may have a "double coat" but it's hard to tell from the picture. She mats SUPER easily, while Einstein doesn't. He DEFINITELY has a silky coat. When she stands, she's a bit narrow, she has a nice butt - very straight, I think Roached is her back, she's got the right tail, and all she does it kiss!! SUPER site!!!


----------

